# Arabic to English contract translation?



## kates2787 (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi,

Could anyone recommend a translator that could translate the Arabic part of my contract into English? I signed a 2 year contract with a local school in Dubai in September . I've not been very happy there and I have some job possibilities in the UK and Canada that start after the summer and I would really like to consider them, but I'm worried about breaking my contract. It is written in English and Arabic and it said I can give notice and pay them some money to get out of my contract but I've heard some horror stories about breaking contracts and being arrested and banned from UAE. I don't think I will work in the UAE again but I will visit as I travel regularly to Australia and tend to stop in Dubai, so don't want to have any legal issues hanging over me!

I know contract questions come up on these forums regularly and I have done my reading but I was wondering if anyone has experience of this or knows of a similar experience?

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

I use Elaph Translation for all of my translation services: Elaph Translation - Leading translation agency in UAE - Dubai offering a range of language and interpreting services. We provide Multilingual translations of Press Releases, Menus, Legal documents, Layout of Promotional materials and brochures

They are located on the Sheikh Zayed Road strip. Decently priced and pretty good translation. Email them and ask for Qutibah.

-md000/Mike


----------

